# Bicycle Heaven Annual Bicycle Show & Swap Meet! AUG 20-21-2022



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 7, 2022)

BICYCLE HEAVEN
Bike Shop & Museum
———————————
Annual Bicycle Show & Swap Meet
Plus Cushman, Whizzer & Mini Bikes
——————————————————
AUG -20 - 221  2022 You can set up on FRIDAY the 19 only after 530 and can sleep over / park in the event 
And
August 20 & 21, 2022
6:00 am - ??????  * Rain or Shine *
Vendor Fee: $25.00 - Set Up 7:00 am
Food, Drinks & Music
——————————————————
Antique / Classic Bicycles and Parts
New Bicycles and Bicycle Dealers Welcome To Set
Up For Display.
All Customers Free Admission
Bike Groups Welcome
—————————————————————————
RJ Casey Industrial Park
1800 Preble Avenue, Pittsburgh, Pa 15233
Off of Beaver Avenue On Corner of
Metropolitan & Columbus
Right Off The North Shore Bike Trail, Just Blocks From The Rivers Casino
For More Information:
Craig Morrow: 412 - 716 - 4956 or Shop: 412 - 734 - 4034
Website: Bicycleheaven.org
Bicycle Heaven is Open 7 Days A Week 10:00 am - 7:00 pm


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 16, 2022)

Bike event info or go to bicycleheaven.org

View attachment 1628046


----------



## Herman (May 30, 2022)

Getting close !!!


----------



## HEMI426 (May 30, 2022)

I guess we need to see what everyone is bringing.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 30, 2022)

I will have many bikes and parts for sale and here are two motor bikes i just picked up for sale. The Museum will be open with over 6000 bikes most on display .. BMX .. Mountain.. Road Racing ..1890s …Balloon and all the others . PeeWee Hermans bike is on display . The weather looks great .


----------



## kingsting (May 31, 2022)

This show is always fun! Make sure you bring a rider along. Very bicycle friendly area with lots to see.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 31, 2022)

The weather is looking great .


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 1, 2022)

The weather is looking good on both days and bikes are coming in by the truck loads please drive safe . info at  bicycleheaven.org 412 734 4034


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 4, 2022)

Some photos of the swap meet early birds on Friday and some photos on Saturday great weather for tomorrow . Lots of sales and great deals


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 4, 2022)

More photos some are from friday early birds and looks great for Sunday . Just some quick photos


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 4, 2022)

A few more of Friday and Sat


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks for everyone who came by Bicycle Heaven for the swap meet it was a great turn out Sunday had some great deals


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 25, 2022)

Our AUGUST SWAP MEET ,,,,,,,AUG 20 - 21- 22 -YOU ARE INVITED ,,,,


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 13, 2022)

The bike swap is looking good for next weekend this AUG 20 - 21 -2022.  Some will be showing up FRIDAY after 530 ,1890S bikes Road Racing bikes Mountain Bikes BMX looking big again this year ,,VINTAGE NEW USED RAT ROAD WIZZER ,,EVERYTHING BIKES ,,BUY SELL TRADE this NEXT WEEEND AUG 19 after 530 all day SAT - SUNDAY  INFO at bicycleheaven.org


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 18, 2022)

Vendors can set up on FRIDAY 19th only after 530 and you are welcome to say over night on Friday and SAT night swap meet is over on SUNDAY AT 7 PM .


----------

